# Teak Oil on BB plywood.



## slick1 (Apr 12, 2010)

Greetings from Canada ,

I am currently making a 48" x 36" slotted Binder shelf out of 5 'x 5' , 18 mm , Baltic Birch plywood.
Has anyone used Teak oil on BB ply?
All I can get for Teak oil locally is this Minwax product from Home depot:

https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/search.html?q=teak%20oil#!q=teak%20oil

I have seen this Helmsman Teak Oil also made by Minwax online:

http://www.minwax.com/wood-products/clear-protective-finishes/interior-exterior/minwax-helmsman-teak-oil

Are they the same product?

Also,.... I have heard of mixing Teak oil & Helmsman Spar urethane together.
They said to use a 30% spar to 70% Teak oil mix.
Brush on, wait 20 min, wipe, rub with 00 steel wool,... repeat a minimum of 2-3 times.
Anyone heard or tried this method ?

Any help greatly appreciated by this novice !!
Slick1


----------



## Iguana (Jun 22, 2011)

I would guess that those two products are the same, just different cans. The minwax.com site is US, minwax.ca is Canada.

Why do you specifically want to use Teak oil? While it will work on BB, there are probably better choices. Is this for an exterior project?

If it is for an interior project, I'd suggest the Minwax wipe-on poly (this stuff: https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.wipe-on-poly---satin.1000421875.html). Easy to use wipe-on finish and reasonably durable. The various recipes for making your own wipe-on finish aren't any better than this.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> If it is for an interior project, I d suggest the Minwax wipe-on poly (this stuff: https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.wipe-on-poly---satin.1000421875.html). Easy to use wipe-on finish and reasonably durable. The various recipes for making your own wipe-on finish aren t any better than this.
> - Mark Kornell


Mixing your own may not be any better, but it sure is a heck of a lot less expensive. Also consider that (according to the MSDS) the wipe-on stuff is 70% solvent, so only 30% or less polyurethane. Most people mix their own at a 50/50 ratio or thereabouts.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I'd suggest skipping whatever it was you heard, mostly because it doesn't sound like a good idea. (Short article here on Teak oil). Move on to one of your own favorite finishes, and if that is wiping varnish mix your own as suggested above. If you prefer danish oil, then mix that as well (1/3 each MS, BLO, varnish).


----------

